# ***im New! Help***



## Ether23 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, im new to this, and I was thinking of maybe starting and learning some kind of martial arts.

Im 15, and im not sure which kind to study. I heard kenpo and wingchun is good. I wanna learn one that is like more striking, punching, kicking, good for self defense and street fights.

Also, would it be awkward for me to start at such a late age at 15? Thx.


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey there, first of all, I would like to welcome you to MT.  Second, I would recomend checking out local schools in your area and see what interests you.  There is no wrong art.

It is never too late to start training, and definately not at 15, you are still very young and have many good years of training ahead of you.  Good luck!


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 9, 2007)

Again....welcome to the forum.

I think the most important thing about a style\school is the "vibe" you get from the instructors. Go along to a few schools, have a watch and a go (most offer a free first lesson) and get an ide of what they do and how they interact with the students.
I did this only a few months ago and i can tell you the difference between schools is noticable. 
And make sure you tell them what you want to get out of it...it will help them to help you. 

Also, since when is 15 ever considered old?? Come on, i'm 26 and consider myself still young....your making me feel old by talking like that!! 

Anyway, best of luck with your search. Make sure you post here again when you have made a decision to let us all know what your doing. 

And remember: The hardest step in the journey is the first.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 9, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> Also, since when is 15 ever considered old??


Actually, it's below the minimum required age to participate in this forum, hence the OP's current status.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

I started training when I was 17 but didn't get really serious until I was 20 so I don't think 15 is too old.  In fact, from a long term perspective its probably just right.

An art with a more striking orientation huh?  Well from a beginners point of view you could try something like Tae Kwon Do or Karate to develop basic skills.  Nothing wrong with Kenpo and Wing Chun, however.  You can always move on to something else later if you want to.

Now personally, I have a slight bias toward Chinese arts and there are hundreds of these to choose from.  From a basics perspective Long Fist (Chang Quan) is excellent.  If you are looking for something with vast, untameable depth then you can't beat Taijiquan.


----------



## kidswarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

First, Welcome to MartialTalk! I think either kenpo or wing chun would be good for meeting your goals (striking/street defense). Of course, as several have said, every art has something good to offer, so it's really important that the school and instructor are a good match for you (*vibes*, as someone said).

I started boxing at 16, and yes, it was too old. But Asian MA's are different--done right, they can be a lifetime pursuit. Oh, and I was 42 when I started.


----------



## Bumblebee (Sep 10, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> First, Welcome to MartialTalk! I think either kenpo or wing chun would be good for meeting your goals (striking/street defense). Of course, as several have said, every art has something good to offer, so it's really important that the school and instructor are a good match for you (*vibes*, as someone said).
> 
> I started boxing at 16, and yes, it was too old. But Asian MA's are different--done right, they can be a lifetime pursuit. Oh, and I was 42 when I started.


 
I disagree.  You can find success in anything you do.  Don't let the "Am I too old." statement be an excuse for you not to be able to do something you want to do.  You might have more of a challenge in doing what you want, but that's all it is.  A challenge.


----------



## still learning (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello, At your age? You may want to try JUDO first before moving on to any striking arts.

Judo will give you things you can use right away. In most martial arts there are takedowns/throws.

This is the best place to learn those skills for throwing and takedowns.  Judo is a good base to start.

Kempo/Kenpo have both worlds but stress striking techniques more.

At 15 years to any age is always a good time to start.  I didn't get to serious ill I was over 40 years old, still learning, still training, my age today is almost 55 years old. (two more months).

It is NOT about age?  It is what you want to accomplish in your life. By the time you are 21 years old?  You should be a Black belt or close to it.

Aloha (now is a good time to start!)


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Bumble*, I get the feeling from your response that you didn't quite catch what *Kds* was saying.  He was in fact putting forward the same idea as yourself i.e. that age and art are not as important as will and committment.

*Ether*, I'm sorry that the 'rules of the road', internet wise, prevent you from being a member for a little while but don't let that stop you investigating the martial arts :tup:.  Hopefully, we'll see you when the worlds gone around the sun enough times for the Gate Guardians to admit you .


----------



## kidswarrior (Sep 10, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> *Bumble*, I get the feeling from your response that you didn't quite catch what *Kds* was saying.  He was in fact putting forward the same idea as yourself i.e. that age and art are not as important as will and committment.
> 
> *Ether*, I'm sorry that the 'rules of the road', internet wise, prevent you from being a member for a little while but don't let that stop you investigating the martial arts :tup:.  Hopefully, we'll see you when the worlds gone around the sun enough times for the Gate Guardians to admit you .


Ahhh, the voice of experience and reason. :highfive:

BTW, those same *Guardians* prevent me from repping you on this, but as you said, *Suke*, where there's the will there's a way.


----------

